# fish id? caught at bob Sikes last night



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

a friend who was there with me said he thought they were ground mullet? i caught a few of them on shrimp around midnight


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Southern kingfish.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ground mullet as well. Good eating fo sho


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a slang name. Here's a link.

http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?FishID=88&cmd=view


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks fd im probably going back tonight if i dont get rained out like i did last night


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

What's the difference between that and a whiting, besides the off color? 

Scratch above, I just read Lastcast's link. Thanks!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> What's the difference between that and a whiting, besides the off color?
> 
> Scratch above, I just read Lastcast's link. Thanks!!


Maybe its just me but I prefer whiting over ground mullet.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Maybe its just me but I prefer whiting over ground mullet.


They're the same fish.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea I see there is like 9 names. Confrusing...They do tend to be lighter in the surf than in tha bay


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> They're the same fish.


2 distinct species.
Gulf Kingfish = Whiting
Southern Kingfish = Ground Mullet which is a local slang name.


Both are tasty.
Now you know.


----------

